# Just got my Routan!!



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

I am Very excited, just got the phone call from the dealer, and I am picking it up today.

2011 black with grey interior, SE with RSE...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you! Sounds like a killer color combo!:thumbup:


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Man, dealers have sold these vans like candies....
I got it the way I wanted and the deal is unbeatable....
I'm sad I have to get rid of my wagon, but this is going to be much better...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

freddy2081 said:


> Man, dealers have sold these vans like candies....
> I got it the way I wanted and the deal is unbeatable....
> I'm sad I have to get rid of my wagon, but this is going to be much better...


Yep, we went from a 05 Passat Wagon to the Routan too. But I took over the wagon and sold my truck, and the Mrs. got the Routan.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

58kafer said:


> Yep, we went from a 05 Passat Wagon to the Routan too. But I took over the wagon and sold my truck, and the Mrs. got the Routan.


Yeah, I have an 04 wagon that I have to sell, it is in great shape, but I am keeping the 06 sedan which has got lesser miles....


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Yup, some really good deals out there right now. I replaced my volvo wagon with it. I'm pulling about the same mileage as my volvo did, but now I don't have to buy 89 or 93 octane so I've cut my fuel expenses by about 10% already. Love the room and the ride on the highway. I miss the fun around twisties, but getting the kids in and out is nice especially with remote doors.

A guy at my work asked why I bought a Dodge Routan (trying to insult me since he bought the Chrysler T&C). Simple...because I got it loaded for about the same price as a base model Caravan...that's why. And I'm sorry...it just looks better.

Then again, it goes in tomorrow to fix some electrical gremlins already after 2k miles. Hopefully it's not a sign.

For now, the truckster is mine. I have a full size P/U for a back up. Trying to get my wife to take the minivan next year when we replace her Honda. So far, she's balking at the idea. But then again, I like riding in a more upright position.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

sladethesleeper said:


> Yup, some really good deals out there right now. I replaced my volvo wagon with it. I'm pulling about the same mileage as my volvo did, but now I don't have to buy 89 or 93 octane so I've cut my fuel expenses by about 10% already. Love the room and the ride on the highway. I miss the fun around twisties, but getting the kids in and out is nice especially with remote doors.
> 
> A guy at my work asked why I bought a Dodge Routan (trying to insult me since he bought the Chrysler T&C). Simple...because I got it loaded for about the same price as a base model Caravan...that's why. And I'm sorry...it just looks better.
> 
> ...


That's what warranty is for.. Right??
I don't think I could get a dodge routan for the price that I paid... and anyway, doesn't matter....:laugh:


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Exactly what the warranty is for. To fix these annoying issues.

I am realistic about my Routan. I know its a Dodge. But to me, its a more attractive dodge with more features for a lower price than Dodge.

Sure, I may regret it for trade in, but then again I usually keep my cars for 10-15 years. If I get 10 out of it, I'll be happy. If I get 6 reasonable years, I'll be happy. 

Bottom line, wife is happy, I am happy, kids are happy, which in the end is all that matters. Sometimes I wish we had gotten an SEL, but there were none in the area in a color we liked except at one dealership who also had the highest price (wanted almost full MSRP for it).


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Am I the only one that bought my Routan because I knew it was a Dodge? Grew up in a family of Dodge vans, parents had an '84 Caravan SE, '93 Grand Caravan SE, '98 Grand Caravan Sport (still running), uncle had a '97 Grand Caravan SE, other uncle had a '91 Plymouth Voyager SE.

So I had to follow suit once I started my family


----------



## RedCatBlueCat (Dec 18, 2011)

freddy2081 said:


> I am Very excited, just got the phone call from the dealer, and I am picking it up today.
> 
> 2011 black with grey interior, SE with RSE...


CONGRATS!! I got mine Saturday!


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

tuanies said:


> Am I the only one that bought my Routan because I knew it was a Dodge? Grew up in a family of Dodge vans, parents had an '84 Caravan SE, '93 Grand Caravan SE, '98 Grand Caravan Sport (still running), uncle had a '97 Grand Caravan SE, other uncle had a '91 Plymouth Voyager SE.
> 
> So I had to follow suit once I started my family


Got nothing against the dodge underpinnings. I bought it knowing that full well. I bought it because I thought it was more attractive than the GC or T&C and was cheaper. Win-Win.

We used to have dodge delivery vans in my father's business. They had quirks, but they always ran. I still have a 1992 Jeep Cherokee that runs great. So really, no complaints.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Congratulations on your purchase. We love ours. Good mileage, especially compared to the old dodges we have owned. Best looking van out there and an unbeatable price. I still don't get why someone would buy a T&C or caravan for more and get less.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Steveaut said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. We love ours. Good mileage, especially compared to the old dodges we have owned. Best looking van out there and an unbeatable price. I still don't get why someone would buy a T&C or caravan for more and get less.


Because not everyone is aware of the steep discounts VW gives on the Routan. MSRP-wise, the Routan costs more than the Chrysler/Dodge twins.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

tuanies said:


> Because not everyone is aware of the steep discounts VW gives on the Routan. MSRP-wise, the Routan costs more than the Chrysler/Dodge twins.


That's a good point. I guess I am assuming that everyone knows.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Been driving the van to work and I gotta say that I'm positively surprised... It handles pretty nice, not as nice as the Touran that I had overseas, but this one is much bigger as well...
It is the absolute first car that I own with automatic transmission, and It feels a little slow in he changes, but it is ok.
What is the mileage that you guys get?? I have to get used to the auto transmission, today I got a solid 20.5 mpg which seems a little low...


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Actually I figured out that this one doesn't reset every time you turn it on or off... So I reseted it and the MPG this morning was somewhere between 26 and 27...Which doesn't look too bad...


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

freddy2081 said:


> Actually I figured out that this one doesn't reset every time you turn it on or off... So I reseted it and the MPG this morning was somewhere between 26 and 27...Which doesn't look too bad...


26-27 is on the high end, highway driving only. We average 20 during our daily driving with a mix of city and short highway driving. On the highway, we get 25-27. 20 is what I would expect as a daily driver unless you have commutes with a good amount of highway.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, I am basically driving 90% highway these days... The weekend is going to be different...


----------



## mr.mms (Sep 13, 2011)

My experience is that the number you get from the instrument (mpg) is 10-20% overestimated from what the actual consumption of the van is. I get around 19mpg when I measure it over a tank compared to 22mpg from the instrument panel reading.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

mr.mms said:


> My experience is that the number you get from the instrument (mpg) is 10-20% overestimated from what the actual consumption of the van is. I get around 19mpg when I measure it over a tank compared to 22mpg from the instrument panel reading.


I think is not a terrible mileage, thinking about how big this van is.. And that doesn't move too bad either...


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I also believe the mileage is very good considering the size of the vehicle. It does much better than many other vehicles with less passenger/cargo capacity and size. We looked at a hybrid SUV that only got 20mpg city and 20mpg highway. This does that and better on the highway, but at a cheaper price than a hybrid SUV.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Not to mention it runs on 'rock gut' 87 octane, which should save $5 or so per tank over vehicles requiring premium and (around here at least) $15 or so per tank over vehicles requiring diesel (assuming 20 gal tanks).


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

mr.mms said:


> My experience is that the number you get from the instrument (mpg) is 10-20% overestimated from what the actual consumption of the van is. I get around 19mpg when I measure it over a tank compared to 22mpg from the instrument panel reading.


Are you resetting the MPG after a fill up? If not, and if I remember correctly that number is an average from the LAST reset, which if you haven't done it for months that will alter your results. If your getting 19 around town, that's great in my eyes.

I know on our 2010 I calculated it manually and via the dash(numerous fill ups) and I was surprised that is was almost dead nuts on to my calculations from pump receipts. We still get less than the estimated MPG, but we never bought it for mileage, it was all function, looks and options. Remember, these thing are tipping the scales around 4,600 lbs + bodies and stuff


----------



## mr.mms (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes I reset it every tankful. I'm not saying it's bad mpg, just saying not to be carried away with the panel reading if it overestimates the actual mpg. 10-20% is not trivial.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I find it to be fairly accurate with regular gasoline, no so accurate with 10% ethanol fuel. 

I try to avoid the ethanol fuel as much as possible anyways, as it is a lower quality fuel.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

taxman100 said:


> I find it to be fairly accurate with regular gasoline, no so accurate with 10% ethanol fuel.
> 
> I try to avoid the ethanol fuel as much as possible anyways, as it is a lower quality fuel.


6000 miles on the van, still happy I got it.
the fuel economy is about 10% off, the instrument shows a little more than what really is, but I basically use only fuel with 10% etoh.
Only thing bothering me is the vibration of the steering wheel when braking, specially if you are fast and brake a little bit.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

freddy2081 said:


> 6000 miles on the van, still happy I got it.
> the fuel economy is about 10% off, the instrument shows a little more than what really is, but I basically use only fuel with 10% etoh.
> Only thing bothering me is the vibration of the steering wheel when braking, specially if you are fast and brake a little bit.


Take it in to the dealer and have them check the rotors to see if they're warped. I'd almost bet they are. Let us know what happens. Have you had your 6K check up yet?


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

No, for some reason the car asked me the oil change at 3000, and they reseted it at the dealer, I thought for some reason the check up was going to be at 8000, not 6, but I will call the dealer.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

58kafer said:


> ...We still get less than the estimated MPG, but we never bought it for mileage, it was all function, looks and options. Remember, these thing are tipping the scales around 4,600 lbs + bodies and stuff


Ditto. With three cars that require the high octane stuff, having this "truck" ain't too bad. Mileage is low on the totem pole for automotive requirements in my garage


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

You're correct, the 3.6 is 8K not 6k.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

got the first service done.... As suspected rotors were warped, so new rotors and pads....
the battery failed the test, so new battery and they did a recall on the antenna, other than my oil change...


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

freddy2081 said:


> No, for some reason the car asked me the oil change at 3000, and they reseted it at the dealer, I thought for some reason the check up was going to be at 8000, not 6, but I will call the dealer.


My dealer just changed the oil and charged VW for it, then changed it at 8k again.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It's probably coming off the back end of the scheduled maintenance. They probably should have just reset it and told you to wait. We'll be out at our next service, 36k in under 2 years, so we wrapped over a year early. You definitely don't get both the mileage and the years. We take ours in within a few hundred miles of the mileage.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

freddy2081 said:


> got the first service done.... As suspected rotors were warped, so new rotors and pads....
> the battery failed the test, so new battery and they did a recall on the antenna, other than my oil change...


What's the antenna recall?


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> What's the antenna recall?


On the paper work talks about "antenna campaign", the guy at the desk told me that is a recall..
It looks like they added a cover to the base of the antenna.... Hard to tell, never looked at it close before


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

58kafer said:


> It's probably coming off the back end of the scheduled maintenance. They probably should have just reset it and told you to wait. We'll be out at our next service, 36k in under 2 years, so we wrapped over a year early. You definitely don't get both the mileage and the years. We take ours in within a few hundred miles of the mileage.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I'm at 9000 miles in 5 months, unless I get a job that will give the chance to commute with public transportation I will be in your same situation next year...


----------

